# Hamilton Titan Iii Electric



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Men's 1964 Hamilton Titan III Electric 10K Yellow Gold Filled Caliber 505 Watch.

anyone watching this one

190590611903


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

gaz64 said:


> Men's 1964 Hamilton Titan III Electric 10K Yellow Gold Filled Caliber 505 Watch.
> 
> anyone watching this one
> 
> 190590611903


Why do you ask Gaz?.


----------

